# I found this to be helpful...



## Reformed 78 (Jul 29, 2016)

Hello, I'm new to the PB.... And to Reformed Theology... 

I used to be pre-mill until after much study and consideration I made the switch to amill... I read GK Beale, Vos, Riddlebarger, Sam Storms, and listened to many teachings...

I especially found this article by Vern Poythress to be very helpful!


http://frame-poythress.org/currents-within-amillennialism/



Just want to say as well that I'm thankful for the PB and am enjoying what I'm reading!


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Jul 29, 2016)

It is a pleasure to hear from you. Thanks!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 29, 2016)

Welcome to the Puritanboard. 

I really like Cornel Venema's book 'The Promise of the Future'. You might find a used volume cheaper on Amazon but CBD had the cheapest new book price I could find.

http://www.christianbook.com/the-promise-of-the-future/cornelis-venema/9780851517933/pd/517935

Also click on signature rules in my signature and finish filling yours out. 

Thanks and Welcome to the Board. 

Be Encouraged,
Randy


----------



## Reformed 78 (Jul 29, 2016)

Okay, thanks!


----------



## arapahoepark (Jul 29, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jul 30, 2016)

Welcome aboard, Adam!


----------



## Edward (Jul 30, 2016)

Greetings.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jul 30, 2016)

Welcome to the PB! This is a great place to grow in your grasp of the things of God. 

Preacher to preacher: there is some serious theological horsepower on this board. Don't be overwhelmed when your reading list grows by 10 books for every thread you browse. 

Glad you're here! 

Grace to you.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 1, 2016)

A PDF of Venema's book can be found here. I would think that it is posted there with permission among the multitude of other Dutch Reformed works on that site.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Aug 1, 2016)

Welcome to the PB! 

You would probably also enjoy the Book "Biblical Eschatology" by Jonathan Menn.


----------



## zsmcd (Aug 1, 2016)

Welcome, brother.


----------



## hammondjones (Aug 1, 2016)

Howdy!

Get here fast and then take it slow!


----------

